# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Tăng tối đa tuổi thọ cho màn hình LCD

## balothuhn

Màn hình LCD có giá thành ngày càng hạ và hiện nay nó đã khá phổ biến với nhiều người. Nhưng một điều ai cũng biết là tuổi thọ của LCD thường không được lâu vì vậy có một câu hỏi mà bạn rất dễ gặp khi sử dụng màn hình LCD : “ _liệu tôi thường xuyên bật và tắt nguồn cho màn hình LCD thì có làm cho tuổi thọ màn hình bị giảm đi?_”. 
Các chuyên gia cho biết là hầu hết trong mọi trường hợp thì điều bạn hỏi sẽ không xảy ra. Các bóng đèn huỳnh quang được sử dụng làm đèn chiếu (back-light ) cho LCD vẫn tiếp tục đều đặn bỏ qua một vòng tắt mở (on and off) trong khi màn hình của bạn họat động. Sẽ có rất ít thời gian mà chúng dành cho các vòng tắt mở và còn lại chủ yếu là thời gian mà LCD hoạt động.
Nhưng hành động sử dụng màn hình quá sáng trong một thời gian dài sẽ làm cho LCD của bạn xuất hiện các điểm màu vàng. Vì vậy để kéo dài tuổi thọ cho màn hình, hãy thiết lập độ sáng màn hình vừa đủ mà bạn vẫn có thể làm việc bình thường là được. Nhưng _xin nhớ rằng là mắt của bạn sẽ rất khó để thay thế chứ không dễ như màn hình_, vì vậy đừng vì quá tiết kiệm và cẩn thận mà thiết lập độ sáng màn hình khiến mắt bạn phải điều tiết quá nhiều.
Màn hình LCD của máy tính xách tay thường rất đắt đỏ khi thay thế, vì vậy mà khi chạy ở chế độ thông thường thì bao giờ nó cũng hoạt động với độ sáng khá thấp một phần cũng nhằm tiết kiệm pin.
*Một vài mẹo nhỏ cho bạn khi đi mua màn hình LCD :*
1.Các death pixel là vấn đề cố hữu của màn hình LCD, vì vậy bạn nên xem xét thật kỹ khi mua màn hình LCD, các death pixel này rất khó nhận thấy khi màn hình mà bạn định mua lần đầu tiên được bật lên và có thể chúng sẽ không có khi bạn kiểm tra ở cửa hàng nhưng về dùng một thời gian chúng sẽ xuất hiện, vì vậy để biết màn hình LCD có death pixel hay không bạn hãy sử dụng phần mềm dưới đây để kiểm tra. 
http://www.dataproductservices.com/dpt
Death pixel chính là những điểm khi bạn thay đổi màu sắc bằng phần mềm đã cho thì chúng không hề thay đổi màu sắc và vẫn cứ giữ nguyên màu đen (hay trắng) lúc này rất dễ nhận ra.
(Ở Việt Nam các cửa hàng máy tính thường không thích bạn kiểm tra màn hình nhưng bạn cứ yêu cầu được kiểm tra trước khi mua, họ sẽ đồng ý cho bạn kiểm tra).
Thường thì các nhà sản xuất rất mập mờ trong việc bảo hành về vấn đề death pixel, do đó bạn nên hỏi thật kỹ về chế độ bảo hành death pixel, bạn nên hỏi những câu kiểu như “ _bao nhiêu death pixel thì được bảo hành_“.
2. Các LCD hiện nay, có một số model được tích hợp thêm loa nhưng thường thì vì kích cỡ nhỏ nên chất lượng của các loa này không cao vì vậy tốt nhất là bạn không nên cân nhắc mua các model LCD này.
3. Các cổng USB đi kèm trên màn hình thường là không được cấp nguồn, chúng là các passive hub, vì vậy sử dụng Hub USB ngoài sẽ tốt hơn nếu bạn thật sự cần (nếu muốn sử dụng bạn sẽ phải cấp thêm nguồn cho các cổng USB này thông qua một dây USB nối từ máy tính vào một trong số các cổng này).
4. Các phần mềm cho phép bạn chỉnh màn hình thông qua bàn phím và chuột là rất hay, nếu có chúng bạn sẽ đỡ phải chỉnh màn hình thông qua hệ thống nút bấm khá nhỏ trên màn hình.
5.Trước khi chi thêm tiền mua một LCD có tính năng quay dọc màn hình để xem ở chế độ chân dung, bạn nên cân nhắc là tính năng này có thật sự cần thiết cho bạn hay không.
6. Kích cỡ màn hình Wide sẽ thích hợp cho mắt nhìn của bạn hơn loại màn hình không wide, vì vậy nên cân nhắc mua các loại màn hình này.

----------


## akzhoan

thế bạn cho mình hỏi 1 màn hình LCD có tuổi thọ là bao nhiêu giờ

----------


## tvhp2015

Màn LCD loại tốt thì thọ được khoảng 10.000 giờ làm việc. tùy từng loại bạn ah

----------

